# Are these decent rods???



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi guys... this is my first post.. so be gentle.....

I only fish when I'm on vacation in SC and have two Shakespeare Alpha rods - 10' and 14'. On the 10' I'm using the crappy reel that came with the kit (thanks BassPro!) and on the 14' I'm using a Cabela's Salt Striker spinning reel (SS-80). 

I bought the 14' rod last summer and only used it for a couple of days, but was lucky to get 75' with it, so I know I need more practice. 

Question is, should I $4itcan the rods for better ones, or are they good enough for my once a year trips? Common sense says keep 'em, but I would love to be able to get to 200' casts!! Will they ever make that???


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

What are you an idiot!!!

Just kidding.   Welcome to the board!
Sounds like the Distance Casting forum
will be one of your fav's.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

what ounce wait or lure are you casting? almost any 10 ft rod ought to be able to cast around 200 ft with decent technique and a decent reel.

When you cast are you tightening the drag before casting? What pound test are you using?


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2007)

20lb test (Berkley Trilene) on both reels (with a 50lb shock leader on the Salt Striker spinning reel), typically 3-4oz weights and I always tighten the drag. But again, it's probably more technique than aything else.

So you think I should get 200' with these rods? 

As I said, I only had the 14' for a couple of days and I'd always gone with an over head cast with the 10' rod (so I was two days into learning the OTG cast), but the reel that came in the combo is complete crap....


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

You can get by with a fiberglass rod ( I assume they are ) but i would upgrade the reels to something decent. You don't want to hook into a Red Drum and have your gears give out on you. There are good quality Spinning reels that will match your poles for under $80.

Next up you should work on your technique and get the proper setup (line weight, shock leader, rigs, sinkers etc)

Take some time read the posts and some questions and absorb. You may find you are fishing more than once a year


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2007)

I always thought that the Cabela's SS spinning reels were a good deal. I got mine for $50 when they brought out the new $80 Aluminum models.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*good rods*

Hamish I will probably get some heat, but what I would do if I were you, seeing as you are only fishing a couple of times a year is, get an okuma expixor 40 for the ten foot rod, and if you want to use the 14 pick up another okuma for that one but a little bigger say a 65 bait runner. The 20lb line is good, but not the best for longer distance. It will take some handling to get used to throwing the 14, but there are a lot of fish in the wash you can get to. You could spend literally hundreds of dollars of equiptment (ask me I know) and for once a year I don't see the reason for it. Enjoy the beach and the time spent there.... salt


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Hamish said:


> I always thought that the Cabela's SS spinning reels were a good deal. I got mine for $50 when they brought out the new $80 Aluminum models.


They aren't the best, but then again, most of the reels I see catching nice fish aren't the best either. They are good reels and will catch fish. I don't know about the BP reel, but I'll bet they have caught plenty of nice fish as well. If it is a spinner, you can get 200 feet out of it on either the 10 or the 14 foot rods. A good cast is in slow and out fast with a little finess thrown in. Keep working on technique and the distance will come.

Now GO CAST!!!
Bill


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Welcome*

welcome to the family. I personally have not heard of theses rods but it's a place to start.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*welcome*

first of all the biggest tip i can give you is, with those type of reel (entry) is to make sure and clean them really well. And don't let the saltwater sit on them too long....seeing that you are only fishing a few times a year, keep them lube up after you get home. The salt striker reel, are about in the same class as the Okuma reel....They wil do just fine for the amount of fishing you are doing, but once you get hooked. Then you will be ready to move up to better gear, keep the stuff clean and you should be okay....if you want to get more distances, and do get a newer reel. Go ahead and get braid line, that will give you alot more distance....Enjoy yourselve and come back let us know how you are doing....


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

the 10' should do you better than that with a basic over head cast...get away from OTG with lite weights...to much trouble IMHO...the 14' probbaly won't "load" with less than 6-8...i have a 14' silstar and its like a telephone pole...go to 14-15 on the 10', that will help...the 14', sorry you are on your own there...i make my son(6'4" 250) use mine...:fishing:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Got it here*

actually my second setup was the Alpha rod and reel .... reel is decent size ... holds probably 300 yards of 15lb ... and the same alpha rod ... shhh walmart special for tourist .... So far I have caught the most fish with it .... this past year the reel rev. lever broke off ... It's in anti rev. postion now which is fine .... rod still hundred percent .... It's never let me down .... and casts ok .... I'm gonna keep fishing it till it quits ... I do keep it clean and serviced 

this past winter I saw another of the reels $20 clearence and have a smiliar rod ... both will now be pier / and bridge rigs, for the kids and loaners maybe even catfish trips too 

Keep it and pick up a heaver setup too ...


oops forgot about the 14' Go Fish ... when you are ready for a better rig you'll know it ... 

Learn to read the water and watch the tides ... finding the holes, cuts, sloughs and bars are the key to catching fish


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

20 lb test for 4 ounces could be part of the problem. Move down to 15 or 17 lb test (get some ande of some trilene big game line). It's good you are using a shock leader. You don't want the shock leader too long...5 wraps around the reel when your dropper is ready to cast.

You should be able to hit 200' with the 10' setup with enough practice. Just for kicks, try the Salt Striker reel on the 10'er and see what kind of distance you get. 

I wouldn't put braid on there. Not to be a dick, but if you are only casting 75' with a 14 ft rod, you'd be a little dangerous and I wouldn't want you casting braid anywhere near me...


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a 10' Shakespeare Seahorse Plus (Ugly stik with a makeover) and a shakespeare reel (label has rubbed off and I don't remember which model it is (holds about 200yds of 20#) It is a very good rod I have held up some good fights with it. Before I switched over to braid I had mine spooled with 30# big game and was able to cast 200' easy with an overhead cast and a 4oz. (I am 5'10" and about 150#) I also used a 50# shocker (25')you just got to really load up that rod (trust me they will take it) 
now that i use braid I can get about 100-125yds with the same 50# shocker and 4oz that thin diameter makes a big difference. just keep that reel clean. I take the spool off mine after every few trips and re grease the gears just make sure you wash the salt water off of it and you should be fine.

anyway welcome to the family tight lines and God bless <>< <>< <>< :beer:


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

If you're just trying to get more distance, I would definitely get rid of the Trilene mono and put on a much thinner braided line in the 15-20lb test range. But it's a little like putting a $50 saddle on a $5 horse. If you only get one fishing trip a year, and you're traveling all the way from Ohio to get to the surf, I'd get at least one decent budget rod from Daiwa, Tica, or Tsunami. After putting in all the effort to get to the beach, why show up with equipment that's gonna limit your fishing opportunities? I'd keep the 10', ditch the 14' which you can't cast well with anyway, and get a 12' heaver.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lol*

$50 saddle on a $5 horse.....now that is something i have to remember....LOL LOL...


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

I'd keep what you have now and practice. Depending on how much time and money you want to put into fishing a few times a year, you can upgrade your gear after improving on the basics. If you do decide to upgrade, I'd spend an equal amount if not slightly more on the reel than the rod unless you're going all out on fishing gear. It has been my experience that the reel is greater than the rod in terms of fighting and landing a fish although both can be equally important. Sure the rod can get you to the fish but landing one is a different story. Even the crappiest rods can land a good size fish from the surf if paired with a decent reel. The same cannot be said the other way around.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Not to target you Hamish, but what is it with Ohio? When I was at the outer banks (Hatteras Island), every other car was from OHIO.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> Not to target you Hamish, but what is it with Ohio? When I was at the outer banks (Hatteras Island), every other car was from OHIO.


Makes sense to me. After a long cold winter, the best location to beach is NC/SC if you're on the east coast. Beaches up north it's still cold.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2007)

Trust me, after being land-locked in Ohio for 11½ months, SC/NC is like Heaven. Everyone is super nice and more than tolerates the tourists and there's always an abundance of "hole-in-the-wall" restaurants and bars to be found. 

Been going to SC/NC for the last twenty years and if my wife's family wasn't in Ohio, I'd move !!!

....maybe I'd FINALLY learn to fish.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Hamish said:


> Trust me, after being land-locked in Ohio for 11½ months, SC/NC is like Heaven. Everyone is super nice and more than tolerates the tourists and there's always an abundance of "hole-in-the-wall" restaurants and bars to be found.
> 
> Been going to SC/NC for the last twenty years and if my wife's family wasn't in Ohio, I'd move !!!
> 
> ....maybe I'd FINALLY learn to fish.


 Hamish I would move and pay for the Inlaws to visit at least they would go after a few weeks,then you could fish more
Another note I would stay clear of the braids for distance casting there are some great mono and copoly lines with small dia. that will work better for alot less :beer: money. 
As far as equipment just use what works for you and your budget but be warned you can get addicted to Surf Fishing as most on this board have.


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yup 100% adicted  :beer:


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hamish

You could go in stages. With Technique improvements and lighter line you can LEngthen your casting distance with the rods you have. The bigest key to getting in a big fish is the reel, IMHO. Bad drag = lost fish. I upgraded my reels and line first. then the rods next time funds became available. The less expensive reels are usually not braid friendly, but it might be ok. I use 17 LB Sufix for striper rods and also 30 lb braid for surf rods. The older stuff still works for loaners and spares. 

And don't forget that you can use the surf gear for big cats too in freshwater. 

Casting Tip-Smooth is better then power initially. Slow Down and you will find you cast farther. Also Aim your cast to 25-30 feet ABOVE te water...maybe 45 degree angle up......insead of what yu would do with a fres water set up where you aim where you want the cast to land. You want to aim Above your landing spot. 
good Luck!


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*keep the rods !!!*

keep the rods !!!
if you put any more money out 
put in some reels !!!
shimano baitrunners cant be beat.
yuo can also use the on shorter rods 7 to 8 ft. if
from a pire or boat !!
great drags and can take a beating.
you can tell the quilty of a reel by the amount of them that are for sale used !!!!
i wish i could find baitrunners used.


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2007)

From the feedback so far, I think I know what I'm doing wrong and I'm releasing the line too late, hence the shorter distance casts. I'm going to try and get out in the next week or so and and practice at a local park; early in the a.m., so there's no kids or anyone walking dogs. 

Thanks again to everyone that posted a response!


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hamish

Late Reease will kill distance every time. I had to amd still have to remind myself every time I hit the surf as I do more fresh water than salt. I was out this morning and was casting a 2" countdown Rapala on pound line with an ultralight rod and reel. 60-70 feet one hnded and aiming at the landing spot hitting it every time.

This gives me a release position of about 8 o"clock or 9 o"clock. With the surf gear I have to release at 10 or 11 o'clock or I loose distance. Give that a shot this weekend during pratice an see if it helps. Hard to unlearn fresh water wisdom (which works well) when you've been taught your whole life to point the rod tip where you want the lure to land.


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

rattler said:


> the 10' should do you better than that with a basic over head cast...get away from OTG with lite weights...to much trouble IMHO...the 14' probbaly won't "load" with less than 6-8...i have a 14' silstar and its like a telephone pole...go to 14-15 on the 10', that will help...the 14', sorry you are on your own there...i make my son(6'4" 250) use mine...:fishing:


I second that 14' is a lot of rod to handle. Get something in the 10' range.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

save up around $250 go to the dark side and get yourself a Penn Mag 525 and a 11 foot tica casting rod. Spool it with some 17lb suffix tritanium. 

I bought one of these setup a couple weeks ago and I am now replacing all my spinning setups with conventional setups. Its SO much easier to cast in the surf. 

Oh yeah, if you want to keep your spinning setups, spend $20 dollars and get yourself a Breakaway Cannon. They are invaluable for casting spinning rods.


----------



## cobia35 (Apr 22, 2007)

*your rods*

Not to knock them,but... you get what you pay for I use a 12' 2 piece Tica that will cast from 3oz up to10oz weights or lures with a abu garcia 6000 conventional reel. I aslo have my old salt stand by which is a one piece graphite 11'6 surf rod with 3 big eyes a fuji reel seat and top it with a classic garcia mitchell 488 salt water reel. I use 2 piece 7' penn spinning rods with penn power graph 4-5000 reels on most piers when I fish them. I hope this helps, tight lines and good fighing to ya.


----------

